# Silence, Off Out To Sea



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Managed to finish work early yesterday so slopped off to Crosby to catch the tide on its way back out. Just two shots for now ...

1. Silence

Silence by A-D-Jones, on Flickr

2. Off Out To Sea

Off Out To Sea by A-D-Jones, on Flickr

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Shot 2 is a cracker mate.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Great shots. 

Two is my favourite, the green really pops against the other muted colours.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Number two is ace matey well done. :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

wow! thats awesome


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I love the sesne of peace in #1, did you shoot that scene from the end of the sewage pipe?


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Brazo said:


> I love the sesne of peace in #1, did you shoot that scene from the end of the sewage pipe?


Cheers 

And, no it wasn't at the end of the pipe, it was about a hundred yards or so to the left. Walking down i'd spotted the isolated rocks of number 1 abit further out into the sea ... so rolled up my pants and got stuck in!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Been there loads of times but never seen it looking this way! hats off for ignoring the Anthony Gormley art work as everyone else shoots them!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

#1 for me, nice


----------

